# Bettas with Angel fish?



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I went to petco today and purchased a 10 gal tank kit. It came with filter, heater, and some other stuff... While we were there, mydad said that Angel Fish can go with betta fish. I know it depends on the personality and the coloring, but are they able to go together?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> I went to petco today and purchased a 10 gal tank kit. It came with filter, heater, and some other stuff... While we were there, mydad said that Angel Fish can go with betta fish. I know it depends on the personality and the coloring, but are they able to go together?


IMO i would say NO because angelfish have A long tail and bettas might tear it up. also some angelfish have long tails like sword tails thats why i would say no.

Bettas wont approve of it.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not to mention that there is no way a fully grown angel fish wont be able to fit in a 10 gal. They grow to tall.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Not to mention that there is no way a fully grown angel fish wont be able to fit in a 10 gal. They grow to tall.


agreed!!:-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Angel fish get way too big for a 10 gallon and I think they can be aggressive and would probably nip a betta's fins. Your fish is much better off by himself.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Cory catfish? Freshwater sharks?*

He also said they could go with cory catfisk or freshwater mini sharks. Can they?:dunno:

EDIT: Nice avatar Bettalover2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> He also said they could go with cory catfisk or freshwater mini sharks. Can they?:dunno:
> 
> EDIT: Nice avatar Bettalover2033


Thanks for the compliment FM12!

Okay well no no to the Freshwater mini sharks!!! Yes they can be together with a couple of Cory's. So Cory's can be with a betta and the mini SHARKS shouldn't.

Hence the word mini sharks and they are not so mini.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think your dad is an authority on fish compatibility and suitability for certain tank sizes by any means. Cories can be kept with many different types of fish because they are peaceful bottom-feeders. However, red-tailed sharks get quite large (6") and are very aggressive. Minimum tank size would be 55 gallons.

You need to take the time to research each species of fish before you get it. A few minutes of googling will save you a lot of time, money, and hardship. Using a general calculator such as this one: http://aqadvisor.com/ can help you make your final stocking choices so that you don't overload the tank.

You should also research and understand a process called the nitrogen cycle. This is vital to having a successful aquarium. Here is our forum's article on the nitrogen cycle: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok. Thanks to all who replyed.
Oh and you're welcome bettalover2033.
ps- I 'll stop listening tohim about fish and thanks forthe links.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Your welcome!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Do I need to feed the Cories if there is no algae in the tank? If so, what food do I need to feed them?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Do I need to feed the Cories if there is no algae in the tank? If so, what food do I need to feed them?


IIf there is no algea in the tank just feed them goldfish flakes, what you have to do is put the goldfish flakes on the water then let them get soaked then just lightly touch them and they will fall and the corys will go crazy!!

Also if you have your betta in the tank he will go up to the flakes and suck them up, and then spit it out, and this is fine when they do this because the cory's will just still eat it all!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just feed them tropical fish flakes (they ARE tropical fish...) and/or sinking pellets/wafers.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> IIf there is no algea in the tank just feed them goldfish flakes, what you have to do is put the goldfish flakes on the water then let them get soaked then just lightly touch them and they will fall and the corys will go crazy!!
> 
> Also if you have your betta in the tank he will go up to the flakes and suck them up, and then spit it out, and this is fine when they do this because the cory's will just still eat it all!!!


Goldfish Flakes for corries? they need tropical food not goldfish food.


If theres no algae in a tank they need a substitute. Weather that be pellets or algae wafers.

Mine Get algae pellets as-well as my Tetra Slow sinking Granules.

I


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Or instead of flakes what you can do is take a small rock that has very few sharp ends or no sharm end and put it in a bucket or a water pail and let it sit (outside of your house) DIRECTLY in the sun, leave it there for about 4-5 days and you will see that the water had turned green, take the slimy rock out and put it in your take and make sure you have your filter going while its in there, and the Cory's will go nuts as soon as they see the green slim they will shomp it down and this will last for about 2 weeks top.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok thanks. The 10 gal tank came with tropical food!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I use hikari carnivore sinking pellets because they hold their shape really well and the corys get to have a good long nibble on them before they go to pieces and disperse.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Cories can't be expected to survive on algae alone, or betta food scraps. They don't even really eat all that much algae. You'll need to buy them sinking pellets, like Vaygirl said.


----------



## MamaKat (Sep 14, 2010)

I had an angelfish once terrorize the male betta I had so I vote no.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Cory cat are not algae eaters, they need meat....... and regardless any livestock placed in a closed system needs to be fed or they can starve to death-you don't have enough space in closed systems (aquariums) that can provide enough food-the larger the aquarium that is mature can provide some food source for some species but they too need supplemented with food provided by the hobbyist.

Shrimp pellets fed nightly with lights off would be relished by the cory cats......


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Cory cat are not algae eaters, they need meat....... and regardless any livestock placed in a closed system needs to be fed or they can starve to death-you don't have enough space in closed systems (aquariums) that can provide enough food-the larger the aquarium that is mature can provide some food source for some species but they too need supplemented with food provided by the hobbyist.
> 
> Shrimp pellets fed nightly with lights off would be relished by the cory cats......




My cories get the odd Sinking Catfish pellet, and some Bloodworm pellets.


they love the bloodworm pellets!


----------

